# Blank cutting jig



## sah6139 (Feb 5, 2008)

After turning 20 pens for one job 
I said to myself "self there has to 
be a better way than marking then cutting 
the blanks for 20 of the same type kit"
I use a table saw and had an old panel cutting
thing that I don't use any more so this is
what I came up with.












I think you can see it is very easy to build.
I made the thing (tech term) that I put the tube 
in to offset the blank 1/16 shorter to allow for 
gluing in the tube.
I hope you understand cause I don't splain thangs well

steve


----------



## mwenman (Feb 5, 2008)

Are you saying that when you have a tube and blank in place to cut, it will cut the blank 1/16" longer than the tube?


Regardless, great idea!


----------



## sah6139 (Feb 5, 2008)

Yes I just put in another pic so 
I hope it helps

steve


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice idea Steve. It took me a minute to see what you are doing. It looks like you have solved your problem.

I like it that you are using the tube to set the length.
No reason for error that way.

Good Job!


----------



## R2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nifty idea!![^][^]


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 5, 2008)

Steve,
Nice Idea.
I think your splainin is fine since you added the pictures


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 5, 2008)

Steve, that gets a thumbs up!  Great idea!


----------



## CaptG (Feb 5, 2008)

I LIKE IT.  And I will be using that idea.  Thank you.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 5, 2008)

Way smart solution.  I bet many will copy it...  I know I will.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## mwenman (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for adding the additional foto for further clary-fication

I'm definately on board with this jig


----------



## simomatra (Feb 6, 2008)

Simple nice idea 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## nwcatman (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sah6139_
> 
> Yes I just put in another pic so
> I hope it helps
> ...


ya'll have to scuse my fellow texan. hes from NORTH texas. probably gets on his horse from the right side and such.  we uns in SOUTH texas don't have such goin ons. he took a pretty good pic of his new toy though huh. could send it to me when hes tired of it.


----------



## DocStram (May 14, 2008)

Steve ..... thanks for taking the time to post the pictures of your sled.  I just had a great idea!  Why don't you write a nice little tutorial (with lots of pictures) of building your sled and how to use it?  I'm certain it would make a nice contribution to the IAP library. Plus, it would help lots of members.  Just a thought.  

(If you like, I'll be glad to help edit the tutorial once you've written it.)


----------



## randyrls (May 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sah6139_
> 
> After turning 20 pens for one job
> I said to myself "self there has to
> ...



Steve; The photo says it all.  I had made a similar thing, but I think your setup is easier to build and use!

Can I make a copy?

I will have to add another jig to my table saw sled shown below.  I always over build things!   [^]


*Image Insert:*


----------



## woodchuckcuda (May 14, 2008)

SWEEEEET!!!


----------

